# Police Officer Andrew Dunn



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Andrew Dunn

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Sandusky Police Department
Ohio*
End of Watch: Saturday, March 19, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 30
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, March 19, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Police Officer Andy Dunn was shot and killed while attempting to question a suspect.

Officer Dunn was on patrol when he attempted to stop and question a male riding a bicycle. As he approached, the suspect opened fire. Officer Dunn was killed and the suspect was wounded in the ensuing gun battle.

Officer Dunn had served with the Sandusky Police Department for three years. He is survived by his wife and two children.

Agency Contact Information
Sandusky Police Department
222 Meigs Street
Sandusky, OH 44870

Phone: (419) 627-5863

_*Please contact the Sandusky Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Dunn.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## po-904 (Jan 10, 2005)

RIP Brother


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Officer Dunn


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Dunn.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

RIP Officer Dunn


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------

